# End of the road looms for ‘old’ cars in Lisbon City Centre



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

well this is a turn up for the books........ 

End of the road looms for ?old? cars in Lisbon City Centre - The Portugal News


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

That'll be a royal PITA for a lot of people!


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

Wish they would reinstate some eléctrico routes and further limit cars and buses on certain streets.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

an interesting story..I have to ask why would the council consider such a move? In a previous life I have been more than an insider in the world of ANPR. Its installation costs and costs involved in employing staff to manage it (because it's not all I.T. based) would massively out way the return gained by the likely number of 24 euro fines issued for pre 1996 vehicles that trigger the camera technology.

One of two things will happen. 1- it will not be installed due to the cost / benefit outcome. 2 - it will be installed but the ANPR will be used for multiple roles and information will be sold out to data hunters looking for other particular patterns of traffic analysis ranging from 'homeland' security matters to 'how many females drive to Lisbon between 09:00 - 11:00 hours'..


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

This is just part of the overall monitoring and subsequent reduction of air pollutants from motorised traffic. Countries complying with Euro4 for cars and Euro5 and now 6 standards for commercial vehicles leading on from the Kyoto. I do admit the company I worked for made a lot of money building highly accurate gas analysers for Defra and local authority roadside monitoring installations.


----------

